# forellenaufzucht???



## 19michl90 (12. Aug. 2011)

hallo ich habe seit ca. drei monaten forellen in meinen teich in den bergen. Was muss ich nun machen wenn sie ablaichen? in meinen teich läuft immer frisches wasser aus einem sauberen bach. Bitte helft mir!!!!


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellenaufzucht???*

Hallo 19michl90

hat dein Teich wirklich 2000 Liter inhalt???


----------



## 19michl90 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellenaufzucht???*

ja schon so ungefähr. warum ist das ein problem??


----------



## Frankia (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellenaufzucht???*

............also ich persönlich halte den Teich für eine Forellenzucht viel zu klein......
was hat er denn für Maße.............

Forellen kann man in einem Teich nur züchten (schlachtreif füttern), aber sie laichen dort nicht ab.
Forellen wandern i.d.R. fluß- oder bachaufwärts. Dort schlagen die Elterntiere mit ihrem Körper und den Flossen Vertiefungen in den Kies in die die Eier dann abgelegt werden.

siehe auch hier:

http://tierdoku.com/index.php?title=Forelle


----------



## Aal (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellenaufzucht???*

Hallo 19michl90

über Forellen weis ich ein wenig denn ich habe selbst zwei Forellenteiche (180 + 350m³).
Ich setze Setzlinge, ca. 10-15 cm groß ein, füttere sie ein wenig und Nachbarn und Bekannte und auch ich fangen diese wenn sie fangreif sind. Da es nur ein Hobby von mir ist, bleiben die letzten in der Regel ein paar Jahre im Teich. Bei diesen Regenbogenforellen ist es bisher zweimal vorgekommen, dass diese abgelaicht haben und die hervorgehende Brut, immerhin einige Hundert, es bis zu einen Länge von 5 cm geschafft haben. Dies war nur möglich weil ich die großen Forellen zwischenzeitlich abgefangen hatte.

.... dann jedoch jeweils das unverhoffte Ende der Brut.... aufgefressen von Fischreihern, aber vor allem im Winter beobachtet... aufgefressen von 2 Eisvögeln....:evil :evil :evil
Das wars mit der stolzen Brut und Aufzucht....

Aber zurück zu deinem Teich:
12 m²  x  1,50 m Tief sind 18.000 Liter (18 m³) und nicht 1.800 Liter    

.. jedoch kenne ich jemanden der hält Forellen in  ca. 3 m langen Steintrögen, nur ca 50 cm Tief, die er in einen Bachlauf eingesetzt hat... es geht..

Vieles ist also möglich, probiers aus

Gruß aus der Eifel vom __ Aal


----------



## 19michl90 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellenaufzucht???*

also mein weier ist ca.02mal06 meter groß und ca. 1.5 meter tief. und wird mit einem 100er kg rohr mit frischwasser aus dem bach versorgt. mein weier bietet aber auch flache kiesige stellen.


----------



## 19michl90 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellenaufzucht???*

ahhh danke __ Aal für di richtige rechnug und di aufmunternden worte!!!
wäre es möglich bzw. besser wenn ich die eier in ein anderes kleines becken umsiedele bis sie groß genug sind um im großen weier zu überleben???


----------



## muschtang (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellenaufzucht???*

ja wenn sie überleben sollen muss ein 2tes becken her, mit netz gegen vogelfraß!


----------



## 19michl90 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellenaufzucht???*

müssen dann die eier weiter in kies legen oder wie macht man das am besten???
den ich hätte die eier dann in einer großen plastiktrog gelegt....???


----------



## muschtang (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: forellenaufzucht???*

oha...kauf dir doch ein buch über teichwirtschaft! Da sollte sowas beschrieben sein!


----------

